# Electrolux Traveller Generator



## 102282 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have an Electorulux Traveller Generator fitted to my 1998 Mobilvetta Driver 57s. Would anyone happen to have an instruction/service manual for one of these that they could scan and email to me at [email protected] please?

or if you know of a website that would be good too.

Many thanks.

Cheers
Paul.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Electrolux generator*

 
Hi Paul,
lots of members on here don't like generators, so may be that's why you have no replies yet.
I would try for a'Dometic' website, since they took over Electrolux.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Electrolux Traveller*

Hi Paul,
I've sent you an email.
Frantone


----------

